# Need to vent......



## Sibi (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all, I don't mean to be negative or any of that but I'm so PO'd I'm seeing RED!!  I've reconnected with a lot of people from my past on Facebook and it's been really great reconnecting with old friends.  Well, several ladies from my highshool class of 198* (can't divulge too much info ladies  :wink: ) asked me to be their friend on FB.  These are ladies that I never really connected with in highschool but I thought, heck, why not, maybe they've changed.  I'm always open to making new friends.  3 of the ladies are still local and know very well that I too am still local.

Yesterday evening I'm on facebook and I see a pic of about 20 gals from my highschool class all together at a reunion.  Huh????  They are all local.  I was not invited!  OMG, I was pissed last night and it brought right back to my mind why I never liked these girls in the first place.  I feel like the odd man out just like I did in highschool.  I wrote to one of the gals from my highschool class who I like a lot who is in California and tell her about this.  She tells me that it's probably an over sight.....I don't think so.  They see my posts all the time!  And today they posted a whole bunch of pics and are writing about how much fun they had, blah, blah, blah. What a crock of sh**.  It's like a slap in the face, I swear.  Any ideas on what I should do?  What would you do?

BTW- if they had invited me I probably wouldn't have gone anyways but the fact is they didn't.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 20, 2009)

Sibi I can totally understand why you're P'd.
I would be too.
It's sort of like they invited you to be friends on facebook so they could rub it in your face how much fun they are having. Some people never grow up, EVER!!
Dig up some photos off the Net of France or Italy or something and post a heap of them on FB and say how jetlagged you are cos you just got off the plane but took some fab shots of your travels.    
Srsly, they all deserve each other.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

{{hugs}} Sibi . 
I think your gut was right when you didn't hang with them in HS. I would feel hurt too , how rude .It sounds like  they still have the old HS clique mentality  going on , obviously they didn't grow up at all . I truly dislike people that hurt other peoples feelings  . People that do things like that are usually sad miserable people . I would be tempted to un - friend them , they truly are not friends . I am sorry this happened Sibi .

Kitn


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 20, 2009)

amazing how after all these years (almost 20 for me), the cliques are still in force.

unfriend them, sibi.  forget they exist


----------



## Sibi (Sep 20, 2009)

Well ladies, I did what I had been wanting to do since I saw the pics, I "unfriended" these women.  Seriously, I'm too old to be part of this crap.  I didn't do "cliques" in highschool and I won't be a part of them now.  I don't need them and now I don't have to read about all their stuff on FB.  Thanks for the support y'all, you're great!


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 20, 2009)

aaahhhh.... sleep well tonight 

i've had a couple instances where i could have gotten caught up in the whole "high-school gang" thing, and am glad i didn't.

we lost a few good friends to the cliques lol.


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 20, 2009)

Good for you Sibi
I think you did the right thing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> amazing how after all these years (almost 20 for me), the cliques are still in force.
> 
> unfriend them, sibi.  forget they exist





I completely agree. You have grown THEY have NOT.


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 20, 2009)

In 196* when I was in High School, I was never invited into any groups and this helped me to be a totally independant person who does not need to be a member of any group today. These ladies sound like they are still school girls only a little older, best thing you could do was shun them on FaceBook.


----------



## jarvan (Sep 20, 2009)

Sibi, I wasn't invited to ANY of my class reunions. There aren't even enough people that would fit on one hand that I remember from high school or care about. Facebook is nice and I am glad to see some of y'all on there. However, something we all need to remember is that it's a cyberacquaintance, not true friendship. Those who care, really care and let you know it, not just requests for Farmville or Farkle or something ridiculous!


----------



## jarvan (Sep 20, 2009)

Sibi, I wasn't invited to ANY of my class reunions. There aren't even enough people that would fit on one hand that I remember from high school or care about. Facebook is nice and I am glad to see some of y'all on there. However, something we all need to remember is that it's a cyberacquaintance, not true friendship. Those who care, really care and let you know it, not just requests for Farmville or Farkle or something ridiculous!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Good for you Sibi . I never did cliques either , they are only there for 1 reason , to put down others .

Kitn


----------



## pops1 (Sep 21, 2009)

With friends like those you don't need enemies,You sound like much too nice a person to get involved with those b.... anyway.

Just talk to us Sibi we are so much nicer


----------



## artisan soaps (Sep 21, 2009)

..


----------



## vivcarm (Sep 23, 2009)

I never fitted in with that crowd at school either, had a chance to fit in as we all had kids at the same time, felt great to be part of the popluar crowd, until you get in there and you realise none of them actually like each other! I couldn't wait to get out of there! 
I have one really good pal from school we don't see each other very often, as she stays in the other part of the country but when we do, it's like no time has passed. I tell my daughter, if friends don't make you feel good, then they are not friends.
So good on you Sibi for getting rid of them!


----------



## Deda (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Sibi, I just saw this post.  Big hug from me.

Bitches, delete them.


----------



## Sibi (Sep 23, 2009)

As I posted earlier I deleted 2 of them and yesterday got a "friend request" from another one.  They're coming out of the woodwork I tell ya!  Wish they'd leave me be!

Thanks for all your comments everyone.  You make me feel very welcome and at home here!!


----------



## LJA (Sep 23, 2009)

Screw 'em, Sibi.  Some people never leave high school....


----------



## angbaby4974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow!  I thought that was only happening to me.  All the biatches from HS want to be my "friends"  If they were really my friends, they would know how to get in touch with me, besides FB.  There are a few that I added, because we've truly lost touch over the years, but all the others...here's to mud in their eyes...

Forget about them, & concentrate on what's truly important in your life.


----------



## Deda (Sep 23, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> You make me feel very welcome and at home here!!


----------

